# Swisswax at Waxstock



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

*Swissvax at Waxstock*

Hey peeps ive noticed that some people have been asking about Swissvax attending Waxstock. Shinearama are pleased to announce that Swissvax have asked us to represent them so if anyone is wanting any of there fantastic products feel free to ask on this thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

UPDATE!!!!!! If anyone is interested in Best Of Show, and is wanting to buy at Waxstock there will be a free Swissvax t-shirt included with the purchase. Any who are interested please let me no before THURSDAY 12 NOON so we can order the t-shirts for the correct sizes. :thumb:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

You gonna have any of them dinky little samples??


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

All of the samples are normally supplied to us by different suppliers in various different forms, Best Of Show or any of the Swissvax range we do not have the samples for, my appologies :thumb:


----------

